# Can't find the MAC zuca!



## mommys-makeup (Oct 28, 2010)

Ok so I noticed the zuca bag is not on the MAC website anymore, somebody please tell me this wasn't a limited edition item! And I called the MAC store at my mall, and believe it or not NOBODY knew what the hell I was talking about!!!! HELLO? It was on your website how is it that a MAC salesperson/MAC makeup artist does'nt know what a ZUCA is? I wanna cry.


----------



## Khamsomphou (Feb 27, 2011)

It's on the MAC pro website.  You can call the MAC pro phone number and order from there.  The people who work at a freestanding MAC store by my house didn't know what it was either when they saw me lugging it around.  They thought I bought the zuca bag and stitched the word MAC on by myself.  Who the heck does that??  I just ordered mine from MAC pro a couple of weeks ago and I absolutely love it.  It was $279. You can also get the regular zuca sport which has all the same features as the MAC zuca for a bit cheaper, www.zuca.com


----------



## ackmac (Feb 20, 2012)

If you call MAC Pro do you have to have a Pro card or can anyone call and place a order?


----------



## ackmac (Feb 20, 2012)

Also do you know if the MAC one is the sport or pro. For traveling which one is a carry on? Thanks!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Feb 20, 2012)

The MAC Zuca won't fit most overhead compartments due to the double wheels.


----------



## ackmac (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## aradhana (Feb 20, 2012)

cool...i had never seen these bags before.

  	mac-guy, do you know whether the ordinary zucas fit in an overhead compartment?
  	is there much difference between the mac version and a normal one (other than the logo i mean)?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Feb 20, 2012)

aradhana said:


> cool...i had never seen these bags before.
> 
> mac-guy, do you know whether the ordinary zucas fit in an overhead compartment?
> is there much difference between the mac version and a normal one (other than the logo i mean)?



 	The bags with one wheel on each side are more likely to fit into overhead compartments, though I have my doubt when it comes to budget airlines. Be prepared that you have to check your bag even if you are already on the plane. What I like about the double-wheels though is that you can easily (well, relatively speaking) pull them up stairs. It's really up to you and your needs. If you travel a lot on airplanes, you are probably better off with the artist version. If you travel by car and want the MAC logo, go for the MAC one.


----------



## aradhana (Feb 20, 2012)

ok thanks - i'd probably be more into the plain black without the logo...i'm liking the double wheel aspect and that you can sit on it!!!!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Feb 20, 2012)

aradhana said:


> ok thanks - i'd probably be more into the plain black without the logo...i'm liking the double wheel aspect and that you can sit on it!!!!



 	The MAC one has the double wheels. The artist one has the single wheels. You can sit on both, though it is rather low. Unless you are rather short, it might not be the most comfortable position to sit


----------



## aradhana (Feb 21, 2012)

Mac-Guy said:


> The MAC one has the double wheels. The artist one has the single wheels. You can sit on both, though it is rather low. Unless you are rather short, it might not be the most comfortable position to sit


  	hmmm ok. scratch that off my list then.  the first thing i saw when i went to the zuca website was that it was a rolling suitcase you could sit on, which i thought would be awesome for those long waits in random train stations and airports. strange advertising for a superlow case! i'm not tall, but i do happen to have very long limbs, so i doubt it'll work for me on that front.


----------



## paparazziboy (Feb 21, 2012)

i have the zuca pro artist bag which is the bag you want for airline travel. the MAC zuca is only available at MACpro. the MAC zuca is basically the zuca sport bag with the pro artist bag inserts. which is what i was told by zuca when i called them before i ordered my bag. i have had it for a few months and love it i have flown multiple times with it with no problem of it fitting in the overhead since the wheels are under the frame not behind it like the MAC zuca or the regular zuca sport


----------



## eycedkoffee (May 27, 2013)

I have ended up here looking for the Mac Zuca, is it still available for sale?
  	Thanks


----------



## mekaboo (May 27, 2013)

eycedkoffee said:


> I have ended up here looking for the Mac Zuca, is it still available for sale?
> Thanks


  	It's been posted in this thread already but it is available through MAC PRO. If you are a PRO Member, log in, then search under Tools, then Bags. If not a PRO Member, then call PRO directly and order. Hope this helps


----------

